#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον - Απορίες

## milt

Κτήριο χωρίς σύσταση το οποίο συνεπάγεται μια ιδιοκτησία αλλά 2 λειτουργικά αυτοτελή διαμερίσματα όλα ενός ιδιοκτήτη θεωρείται πολυκατοικία και πρέπει να κάνει για κάθε ένα αυτόνομα λειτουργικά διαμέρισμα μια αίτηση , σύνολο δύο ή μια αίτηση για όλο το κτήριο.....................διαβάζοντας τον οδηγό θεωρείται πολυκατοικία άρα δύο αιτήσεις σωστά???

τοποθέτηση θερμομόνωσης στην πιλοτή διαμερίσματος 1 ορόφου σε  πολυκατοικία...εμπλέκει και τους υπόλοιπους ιδιοκτήτες ή μπορεί να την βάλει στην δικιά του αίτηση καθώς ουσιαστικά αυτόν αφορά...??????  αφού το δικό του διαμέρισμα μπάζει......

γενικότερα πρέπει όλο το κτίριο να υφίσταται νόμιμα......η αυτοτελή ιδιοκτησία.......αν υπάρχει οικοδομική άδεια αλλά και κάποιες παραβάσεις εντάσσεται στο πρόγραμμα ή όχι......????

το λέω γιατί στην υπεύθυνη δήλωση ενημέρωσης εργασιών δεν λέει πουθενά ότι όλο το κτίριο ή η ιδιοκτησία υφίσταται νόμιμα όπως στην άδεια εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας άρα ενδεχομένως έχουμε ένα μικρό παραθυράκι όσο αναφορά τις όποιες αυθαιρεσίες..........μου διαφεύγει κάτι...????

----------


## Xάρης

§2.1.1 οδηγού προγράμματος "εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον":
"Πολυκατοικία: το ενιαίο κτήριο ή συγκρότημα κτηρίων που περιλαμβάνει περισσότερες από μία ιδιοκτησίες με σύσταση *ή μη* οριζόντιας ή κάθετης ιδιοκτησίας."
Άρα και χωρίς σύσταση οριζοντίου θεωρείται "πολυκατοικία".
Αν δεν θέλεις να αντικαταστήσεις τα κουφώματα του κλιμακοστασίου και του φωταγωγού στην πολυκατοικία, δεν υπάρχει κεντρική θέρμανση κ.λπ., υπόβαλε δύο αιτήσεις, μία για καθένα από τα δύο διαμερίσματα.

*Αίτηση για πολυκατοικία* (βλ. §2.1.3 οδηγού προγράμματος):
"Μετά  από  απόφαση γενικής  συνέλευσης,  υποβάλλεται  σχετική *αίτηση από* *εκπρόσωπο* του συνόλου των ιδιοκτητών των διαµερισμάτων με στοιχεία σχετικά με την ικανοποίηση των κριτηρίων  επιλεξιμότητας του κτηρίου, καθώς *και* *επιμέρους αιτήσεις* από καθένα από τους ιδιοκτήτες διαµερισμάτων που επιθυμούν να ενταχθούν στο Πρόγραμμα."

Τη θερμομόνωση της πιλοτής θα τη βάλει στην αίτησή του ο ιδιοκτήτης του διαμερίσματος του 1ου ορόφου. 
Η πιλοτή είναι κοινόχρηστη αλλά μήπως κοινόχρηστες δεν είναι και οι όψεις όπου τοποθετούμε εξωτερική θερμομόνωση; Πρέπει συνεπώς να αντιμετωπιστεί με τον ίδιο τρόπο.
Όμως, προκειμένου να μην υπάρξουν προβλήματα με τους συνιδιοκτήτες της οικοδομής θα ερχόμουν πρώτα σε επαφή μαζί τους και θα τους εξηγούσα τα οφέλη για όλους λαμβάνοντας την προφορική έστω συγκατάθεσή τους.
Πρόβλημα θα δημιουργηθεί μόνο αν το καθαρό ύψος της πιλοτής είναι μικρό και γίνει μικρότερο με την τοποθέτηση της θερμομόνωσης.

*Προϋπόθεση νομιμότητας* (βλ. §2.1.2 οδηγού προγράμματος):
"*Φέρει οικοδομική άδεια.* Στην περίπτωση που ο ιδιοκτήτης του κτηρίου δε διαθέτει οικοδομική άδεια, θα πρέπει να προσκομισθεί σχετικό *νομιμοποιητικό έγγραφο*, από το οποίο να προκύπτει ότι το κτήριο υφίσταται νόμιμα. Για τις περιπτώσεις που η οικοδομική άδεια απωλέσθη ή τα σχετικά αρχεία βάσει των οποίων μπορεί να εκδοθεί το ως άνω νομιμοποιητικό έγγραφο δεν είναι άμεσα διαθέσιμα, η εν λόγω άδεια και το νομιμοποιητικό έγγραφο δύνανται να προσκομιστούν στo χρηματοπιστωτικό οργανισμό πριν την υπογραφή της δανειακής σύμβασης."
Δεν ζητείται κάτι περισσότερο από την οικοδομική άδεια ή αν είναι καθόλα αυθαίρετο από τη βεβαίωση τακτοποίησης με τον Ν.4014/11 ή Ν.4178/13.
Αν όμως υπάρχουν αυθαιρεσίες δεν θα μπορείς να προχωρήσεις στην ΕΕΜΚ ή όποιας άλλης άδειας απαιτείται.

Για όποιες απορίες έχεις θα πρότεινα να απευθυνθείς στους υπεύθυνους του προγράμματος:
τηλ. 210.62.41.840 (Δευτέρα με Παρασκευή 8:00πμ - 16:00μμ)
ή να τους στείλεις γραπτό μήνυμα μέσω της φόρμας ΑΥΤΗΣ

----------

milt

----------


## milt

ευχαριστώ Χάρη για την απάντηση σου ,

όμως διαβάζοντας το κείμενο της 48 ενημέρωσης δεν αναγράφεται πουθενά ότι υφίσταται νόμιμα όλο το κτίριο όπως στη άδεια έγκρισης εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας..........
εκτός αυτού υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να μην βγάλει καθόλου άδεια ο ιδιοκτήτης εκτός και αν είναι απαραίτητο ή απαιτείται από το πρόγραμμα εξοικονομώ.........δεν το γνωρίζω

και μιλάω όντως για την περίπτωση όπου υπάρχει οικοδομική άδεια αλλά και κάποιες αυθαιρεσίες.....

----------


## Xάρης

Μα και εγώ γνωρίζω ότι αυτό που ζητείται είναι η οικοδομική άδεια ή αν δεν υπάρχει άδεια, κάποιο έγγραφο νομιμοποίησης.
Δες παραπάνω στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου.

----------

milt

----------


## spapako

Τυπικά για οποιαδήποτε εργασία του "εξοικονομώ" θέλει 48ωρη έγγραφη ενημέρωση (Ν.4178 άρθρο 48, παρ.ι), οπότε η νομιμότητα του κτιρίου είναι προϋπόθεση. Επίσης όπου απαιτούνται σκαλωσιές κτλ θέλει ΕΕΜΚ.
Τώρα στην πράξη οι περισσότερες εργασίες για το "εξοικονομώ" γίνονται χωρίς άδεια

----------


## asak

Γεια σας και Χρόνια Πολλά,
 #1,#2
Κατά τη γνώμη όσο αναφορά τη θερμομόνωση της πιλοτής και γενικά οποιονδήποτε κοινόχρηστο χώρο πολυκατοικίας (δώματα, όψεις κλπ) εμπλέκονται όλοι οι συνιδιοκτήτες πολυκατοικίας με το ποσοστό που τους αναλογεί εφόσον γίνεται μία αίτηση για το εξοικονομώ που να αφορά το κτίριο.
Εφόσον όμως την αίτηση την κάνει ο ιδιοκτήτης μόνο για το διαμέρισμα του α' ορόφου τότε θα επωμιστεί αυτός τα έξοδα αφού πρώτα όμως πάρει τη σύμφωνη γνώμη των υπολοίπων συνιδιοκτητών.
Ακόμα  σε όψεις που θεωρούνται και είναι κοινόχρηστες δεν μπορεί κάποιος από τους συνιδιοκτήτες να μονώσει εξωτερικά το δικό του διαμέρισμα εαν δεν έχει πάρει σύμφωνη γνώμη της πολυκατοικίας. Άσε που σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις αλλοιώνεται η όψη του κτιρίου και θεωρείται πολεοδομική υπέρβαση η τροποποίηση των αρχιτεκτονικών όψεων.

----------


## milt

έχει απαντηθεί πιο πάνω από τον Χάρη asak, 

να ρωτήσω κάτι αστείο μάλλον αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος........μια χήρα με ενήλικα τέκνα χωρίς να έχει κάποιο προστατευόμενο θεωρείται άγαμη....στην οικογενειακή της κατάσταση???

υποθέτω πως ναι αφού η οικογενειακή της κατάσταση δεν είναι έγγαμη αλλά ούτε μονογονεϊκή

----------


## Xάρης

Η χήρα και η ζωντοχήρα είναι άγαμες και δηλώνουν μόνο τα εισοδήματα τα δικά τους στο Ε1.
Άσχετα αν στα εισοδήματα αυτά μπορεί να περιλαμβάνεται και μια σύνταξη του θανόντος ή διατροφή του πρώην συζύγου αντίστοιχα.
Το Ε1/Εκκαθαριστικό θα είναι ο οδηγός μας.
Γι αυτό άλλωστε ζητούνται ως δικαιολογητικά με την αίτηση.

Με τον Ν.4258/14 τροποποιήθηκε η §3ι του άρθρου 4 του ΝΟΚ ως εξής:
"Στο πλαίσιο του προγράμματος *«Εξοικονόμηση κατΆ οίκον»*, εργασίες τοποθέτησης εξωτερικής θερμομόνωσης ή θερμομόνωση στεγών ή τοποθέτηση παθητικών ηλιακών συστημάτων ή αντικατάσταση εξωτερικών κουφωμάτων ή τοποθέτησης / αντικατάστασης καμινάδων στις εξωτερικές όψεις υφιστάμενων κτηρίων χωρίς χρήση ικριωμάτων. 

Για τις ανωτέρω εργασίες της παρούσας περίπτωσης όπου απαιτείται η *χρήση ικριωμάτων* απαιτείται: 
α) κατάθεση Σχεδίου και Φακέλου ασφάλειας και υγείας του έργου με ορισμό του υπεύθυνου συντονιστή σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στο Π.Δ.305/1996 (ΦΕΚ.305/Α΄) και δήλωση ανάληψης της ευθύνης από μηχανικό για την επίβλεψη του έργου και 
β) έκδοση έγκρισης εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας της §3.
Με απόφαση του Υπουργού Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής, μπορούν να καθορίζονται επιπλέον των παραπάνω και άλλες περιπτώσεις, όπου δεν απαιτείται άδεια δόμησης, αλλά έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας ή ενημέρωση της αρμόδιας Υ.ΔΟΜ.."

----------

milt

----------


## ppanag

Στο πρόγραμμα "εξοικονόμηση κατ' οίκον" μπορεί ο ωφελούμενος να είναι *και* ανάδοχος/προμηθευτής ???

----------


## spapako

Συνάδελφε νομίζω πως όπως δεν επιτρέπεται να είσαι ωφελούμενος και σύμβουλος έργου, το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον ανάδοχο

----------


## Xάρης

Σύμβουλος Έργου11. Ερ.: Μπορώ να αναλάβω τον ρόλο του σύμβουλου έργου για το σπίτι το οποίο έχω αιτηθεί ο ίδιος;
Όχι.

12. Ερ.: Είμαι ο εκπρόσωπος της πολυκατοικίας. Μπορώ να αναλάβω τον ρόλο του σύμβουλου έργου;
Όχι.

*Πηγή:* ΥΠΕΚΑ

Στον οδηγό του προγράμματος δεν βρήκα κάποιον περιορισμό, ο ανάδοχος ή/και προμηθευτής να είναι ο ωφελούμενος.

----------

ppanag

----------


## spapako

Επειδή θα μου έκανε εντύπωση να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, τηλέφωνησα στη γραμμή εξυπηρέτησης του προγράμματος και μου είπαν ότι παρότι δεν αναφέρεται στον οδηγό, απαγορεύεται να υπάρχει σχέση α βαθμού συγγένειας αναδόχου και ωφελούμενου.

----------

milt, ppanag, Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ό,τι δεν απαγορεύεται, επιτρέπεται!
Από πού προκύπτει η απαγόρευση αν δεν υπάρχει γραμμένο κάπου;

----------


## spapako

Έχεις δίκιο Χάρη ότι δεν είναι πουθενά γραμμένο.
Νομίζω πως το καλύτερο θα ήταν ppanag να κάνεις ερώτημα γραπτό στο "Εξοικονόμηση κατ' οίκον" και αν μπορείς ενημέρωσε μας για την απάντηση.
Εγώ πάντως μίλησα σήμερα το πρωί, ο υπάλληλος δεν ήξερε και ρώτησε τον προϊστάμενο και μου απάντησαν κατηγορηματικά ότι δεν επιτρέπεται.

----------


## ppanag

Ναι το καλύτερο είναι να γίνει γραπτή ερώτηση... να δω τότε τι θα απαντήσουν, γιατί και εγώ όσο έψαξα, δεν βρήκα να απαγορεύεται !!!

----------


## asak

Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν απαγορεύεται κάτι τέτοιο. Και σίγουρα αν ο προμηθευτής είναι νομικό πρόσωπο και ο ωφελούμενος μπορεί να σχετίζεται άμεσα ως μέτοχος ή έμμεσα ως συνεργαζόμενη ή συνδεδεμένη επιχείρηση είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι κανείς δεν θα διασταυρώσει κάτι τέτοιο γιατί χρειάζονται έγγραφα και υ/δ που δεν ζητούνται από τις Τράπεζες.
Αυτό που θα ήθελαν κατά τη γνώμη μου να αποφύγουν στο ΥΠΕΚΑ και γι αυτό έτσι επιπόλαια απαντούν είναι το γεγονός ωφελούμενος - ιδιοκτήτης να κατασκευάσει με αυτεπιστασία π.χ. τη μόνωση κελύφους, να προσκομίσει τιμολόγια υλικών και την εργασία να την επωφεληθεί ο ίδιος ενώ θα έπρεπε να δηλώσει ημερομίσθια ΙΚΑ που δεν είναι επιλέξιμο από το πρόγραμμα.
Μία απάντηση πάντως γραπτή δε βλάπτει.

----------


## Xάρης

Οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές στο ΙΚΑ συμπεριλαμβάνονται στις δαπάνες των παρεμβάσεων.
Βλ. σελίδα 16 του οδηγού του προγράμματος.

----------

asak

----------


## asak

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Τότε δεν μπορώ να υποθέσω κάποιο άλλο λόγο. Εντελώς αυθαίρετα και επιπόλαια απαντούν.

----------


## spapako

Τελικά άλλα λένε προφορικά και άλλα γραπτώς.
Επισυνάπτω γραπτή απάντηση από ετεαν:
*Από:* 
*Στάλθηκε:* Παρασκευή, 9 Μαΐου 2014 9:15 πμ
*Προς:* infotexoik
*Θέμα:* Ερώτημα σχετικά με σύμβουλο έργου και ανάδοχο έργου

Καλημέρα. Δύο γρήγορες ερωτήσεις:

1) Μπορεί σύμβουλος του έργου να είναι συγγενής του ωφελούμενου; Νομίζω πως σύμφωνα με ερωταπαντήσεις στην ιστοσελίδα του "εξοικονόμηση" μπορεί. Πιο συγκεκριμένα:
10. Ερ.: Μπορεί κάποιο συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο να αναλάβει τις υποχρεώσεις του Σύμβουλου Έργου για λογαριασμό μου;
Ναι μπορεί αρκεί να έχει όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά του Συμβούλου έργου (βλ. ερώτηση 1- πχ να μπορεί να εκδίδει Αποδείξεις Παροχής Υπηρεσιών).

2) Μπορεί ανάδοχος του έργου να είναι συγγενής του ωφελούμενου; 
Δεν έχω βρει κάτι σχετικό στον οδηγό του προγράμματος και στο site.

*Αγαπητέ κύριε,
Και οι δύο περιπτώσεις μπορούν να ισχύσουν. Δεν υπάρχει ασυμβίβαστο σε αυτές τις σχέσεις.*

----------

milt, ppanag, Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Συμπέρασμα 1ο: Τα ερωτήματα να είναι πάντα έγγραφα και οι απαντήσεις το ίδιο.

Συμπέρασμα 2ο: Οι προφορικές απαντήσεις δεν έχουν καμία αξία.

Συμπέρασμα 3ο: Ισχύει το "*Ό,τι δεν απαγορεύεται, επιτρέπεται!*"

----------


## tserpe

Οταν αναφερει στον Οδηγο του προγραμματος οτι πρεπει να γινει ενεργειακη αναβαθμιση κατα μια εν.κατηγορια ή εναλλακτικα η ετησια εξοικ. πρωτογενους ενέργειας να ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο το 30% της καταναλωσης του κτηριου αναφορας....
Δηλαδη τι ελεγχο στο ΠΕΑ πρεπει να κανω για το 30%? 
Στο 2ο ΠΕΑ τι θα συγκρινω για το 30% το κτιριο αναφορας με το υπαρχον κτιριο?

1οΠΕΑ
Εχω κτιριο αναφορα συνολο 117
υπαρχον συνολο  574
σεναριο 1 συνολο 374

2οΠΕΑ 
κτιριο αναφορας συνολο 117
υπαρχον συνολο 374

ποιο ειναι το 30%?

----------


## ΛΙΑΚΟΥΡΑΣ

Το 30% που ψάχνεις ειναι: 117Χ30%=35,10

Οπότε 574-374=200 Αυτή ειναι η εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας μετά τις παρεμβάσεις. 
Επειδή 200>35,10 υπερκαλύπτεται το 30% του κτιρίου αναφοτάς.

----------

tserpe

----------


## milt

έκανα κάποιες αιτήσεις πριν ένα μήνα και ετοίμασα όλο τον πλήρη φάκελο της πρώτης φάσης ώστε να υπολογίσουμε ακριβώς το κόστος των επεμβάσεων για να ζητήσουμε όσο το δυνατό μικρότερο δάνειο και όχι το μέγιστο της κατηγορίας Α1 4500,..............τελικά απορρίφθηκαν όλες ως τώρα και με εγγυητές μάλιστα,χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα.....

συνταξιούχος χωρίς δανειακές υποχρεώσεις με εισόδημα 8500 αιτήθηκε στην Εθνική μέσω του εξοικονομώ κατ οίκον 1270 ευρώ και έβαλε και εγγυητή τον θετό υιό του με εισόδημα 11000 καθαρός και αυτός από δάνεια κτλ........

απάντηση: ανεπαρκής εγγυητής......βέβαια από εβδομάδα θα πάω στον υπάλληλο να μας δώσει περισσότερες διευκρινήσεις αλλά αν πραγματικά αυτοί είναι οι συσχετισμοί δεν αξίζει κανείς να ασχολείται........

εκτός και αν συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο..........

το κομμάτι του τραπεζικού δανείου μπορεί να παρακαμφθεί με αυτοχρηματοδότηση??

----------


## milt

πήραμε με τον υπάλληλο της εθνικής τηλέφωνο στα κεντρικά να μας εξηγήσουν το ανεπαρκής εγγυητής και μας είπαν ότι επειδή ο εγγυητής είναι θετός υιός και έχει άλλο επώνυμο άσχετα αν μεγάλωσε με τον πατριό,δεν είναι συγγενείς πρώτου βαθμού γι'αυτό και απορρίφθηκε , δέχονται εγγυητές μόνο πρώτου βαθμού συγγενείς τουλάχιστον σε αυτό το πρόγραμμα στην εθνική........

πήρα τον φάκελο και αύριο θα δοκιμάσω στη Αλφα...............

----------


## Xάρης

Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα είχε πελάτης μου και πήγε στην Alpha όπου δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ακόμα και αν ο εγγυητής δεν έχει συγγένεια πρώτου βαθμού.
Δεν έχω επιβεβαιώσει διότι δεν κατατέθηκε η αίτηση ακόμα.

----------


## tserpe

Στο προγραμμα για διαμερισμα που εχει φυσικο αεριο...μπορει να επιλεγει "νεο ενεργειακο τζακι" ως εργασια αναβαθμισης εκτος απο τα κουφωματα που θα βαλει? το επιτρεπει το προγραμμα?

----------


## Xάρης

Επιτρέπεται το ενεργειακό τζάκι αρκεί να μπορεί να αιτιολογηθεί.
Πώς θα το αιτιολογήσεις όταν οι ανάγκες σου σε θέρμανση καλύπτονται από τον λέβητα φυσικού αερίου;
Θα καταργήσεις τον λέβητα;
Θα το χρησιμοποιείς επικουρικά ή μόνο για χώρο που δεν θερμαίνεται από το τζάκι;
Σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι υποκειμενικό το θέμα και θα εξαρτάσαι από τον ελεγκτή της αίτησης του ιδιοκτήτη.

----------


## tserpe

Αυτο πιστευω και εγω. Στην αρχη του προγραμματος ελεγαν οτι δεν μπορει αν εχεις κυρια μοναδα θερμανσης αλλη...τωρα τελευταια ακουω διαφορα. Ισως εξαρταται απο την τεκμηριωση και απο τον ελεκτη.

----------


## Xάρης

Ιδού και η σχετική ερωταπάντηση (32) του ΥΠΕΚΑ: 
"*Ερ.:* Η τοποθέτηση ενός ενεργειακού τζακιού «τζάκι –λέβητα» μπορεί να θεωρηθεί επιλέξιμη δαπάνη;

*Απ.:* Στο κεφάλαιο 3 του Οδηγού εφαρμογής του Προγράμματος προβλέπεται ως παρέμβαση:
Αναβάθμιση συστήματος θέρμανσης και συστήματος παροχής ζεστού νερού χρήσης. Στην κατηγορία αυτή είναι επιλέξιμες:
Η εγκατάσταση νέου ή αντικατάσταση συστήματος καυστήρα ή / και λέβητα με καινούριο σύστημα πετρελαίου ή φυσικού αερίου (κεντρικό ή ατομικό) ή σύστημα που λειτουργεί κυρίως με την αξιοποίηση ανανεώσιμης πηγής ενέργειας, Α.Π.Ε., (π.χ. καυστήρας βιομάζας, αντλίες θερμότητας, ηλιοθερμικά συστήματα, κλπ.) ή σύστημα συμπαραγωγής ηλεκτρισμού και θερμότητας υψηλής απόδοσης (ΣΗΘΥΑ). Η εγκατάσταση / αντικατάσταση αφορά στον ηλεκτρομηχανολογικό εξοπλισμό του λεβητοστασίου στο σύνολό του και του δικτύου διανομής (αυτοματισμοί, κυκλοφορητές, καμινάδα, αντικατάσταση ή μόνωση σωληνώσεων, κλπ.). Δεν είναι επιλέξιμες οι δαπάνες για δεξαμενή πετρελαίου και τερματικές μονάδες απόδοσης θερμότητας (σώματα καλοριφέρ, ενδοδαπέδιο σύστημα, κ.λπ.).Η τοποθέτηση διατάξεων αυτομάτου ελέγχου της λειτουργίας του συστήματος θέρμανσης, όπως χρονοδιακόπτες, αυτοματισμούς αντιστάθμισης ή/και υδραυλικής ισορροπίας για τη ρύθμιση των μερικών φορτίων (τρίοδη ή τετράοδη ηλεκτροβάννα, ρυθμιστές στροφών κυκλοφορητών, κλπ), θερμοστάτες χώρων, θερμοστατικές κεφαλές θερμαντικών σωμάτων, κλπ., συμπεριλαμβανομένων συστημάτων θερμιδομέτρησης για την κατανομή δαπανών θέρμανσης.Η τοποθέτηση ηλιακών συστημάτων για την παροχή ζεστού νερού χρήσης (συλλέκτης, δοχείο αποθήκευσης νερού, βάση στήριξης, σωληνώσεις, κ.λπ.).
Εφόσον ο ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής αποφανθεί ότι η θέρμανση της κατοικίας θα καλύπτεται (συνολικά ή επιμέρους) από σύστημα που λειτουργεί κυρίως με την αξιοποίηση ανανεώσιμης πηγής ενέργειας, Α.Π.Ε., (π.χ. καυστήρας βιομάζας, ενεργειακό τζάκι κλπ, που λειτουργεί με καύση στερεής βιομάζας-ξύλα), οι σχετικές παρεμβάσεις είναι επιλέξιμες. Υπενθυμίζεται ότι για την αποτύπωση των συστημάτων που καλύπτουν τις ανάγκες θέρμανσης του κτηρίου, εφαρμόζεται η ΤΟΤΕΕ 20701-1/2010, όπως τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση η πρόταση (συνδυασμός παρεμβάσεων) για ενεργειακή αναβάθμιση πρέπει να επιτυγχάνει τον ελάχιστο ενεργειακό στόχο του Προγράμματος: αναβάθμιση κατά μια τουλάχιστον ενεργειακή κατηγορία ή εναλλακτικά η ετήσια εξοικονόμηση πρωτογενούς ενέργειας να είναι μεγαλύτερη από το 30% της κατανάλωσης του κτηρίου αναφοράς (kWh/m2)."

----------


## milt

έκλεισε το πρόγραμμα καθώς δεν δέχονται νέες αιτήσεις οι τράπεζες, σε αναμονή νέων κονδυλίων και ενδεχομένως το πρόγραμμα να συνεχιστεί με άλλους όρους.........ενημέρωση από τραπεζικό υπάλληλο που διαχειρίζεται τις αιτήσεις .

----------

Xάρης

----------


## asak

Σύμφωνα με τον οδηγό προγράμματος ισχύει το εξής:
Η υποβολή αιτήσεων ορίζεται μέχρι εξαντλήσεως των κεφαλαίων του Προγράμματος ανά 
Περιφέρεια.  
Η επιλεξιμότητα των δαπανών του Προγράμματος λήγει την 31.12.2015, σύμφωνα με το 
άρθρο 56 παρ. 1 του κανονισμού 1083/2006, όπως κάθε φορά ισχύει. 
Το  Πρόγραμμα  ολοκληρώνεται μετά  την  επανεπένδυση  των  πόρων  του  Ταμείου 
Χαρτοφυλακίου  (Κεφαλαίου) με  την  επωνυμία  «Ταμείο Εξοικονομώ κατΆ  οίκον»,  που 
προβλέπεται  στην  Κοινή  Υπουργική  Απόφαση  31654/ΕΥΘΥ1415/20.7.2010  (ΦΕΚ  ΒΆ 
1262), άπαξ ή σταδιακά. Η επανεπένδυση των πόρων, ανά Περιφέρεια, γίνεται στη βάση 
νέων  κύκλων  υποβολής  αιτήσεων  που  θα  καθοριστούν  από  τον  Δικαιούχο μετά  από 
έγκριση  της  επενδυτικής  επιτροπής  του  Ταμείου  Χαρτοφυλακίου  (Κεφαλαίου) 
επικαιροποιώντας  αναλόγως  χρονικά  κριτήρια  και  προθεσμίες  επιλεξιμότητας  και 
υλοποίησης του προγράμματος. 

Τώρα πως γίνεται τα κεφάλαια να εξαντλούνται ταυτόγχρονα σε όλες τις περιφέρειες?
Για άλλη μία φορά φαίνεται η προχειρότητα και η αδιαφορία του κράτους που ζούμε. Καμμία ανακοίνωση από Δημόσια Αρχή για το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι. Αρκούμαστε μόνο στις αιτιολογίες που δίνει ο κάθε υπάλληλος Τραπέζης. Το ΤΕΕ ακόμα μια φορά απαθές στις εξελίξεις και ανεπαρκές ως προς τα μέλη του, κυρίως προς σ' αυτά που επιχειρούν σε ενεργειακές υπηρεσίες γενικά, ή μεμονωμένα στο εξοικονόμηση κατ΄οίκον.

----------


## Natasa25_PM

Θα ήθελα κι εγω να ρωτήσω σχετικά με 2ο Π.Ε.Α σε κατοικία όπου με εξοικονομώ τοποθετήθηκε θερμοπρόσοψη 7εκ.
 Τα νεα  u των τοίχων θα τα υπολογίσω με αναλυτικό ; δηλαδή u = ......;Υπάρχει κάποιο excel που να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω ;

----------


## Xάρης

> Τα νεα  u των τοίχων θα τα υπολογίσω με αναλυτικό;


Ναι.

----------


## hombre

Καλημέρα τι γίνεται με την συναίνεση των ιδιοκτητών, π.χ. σε περίπτωση που ο πάνω θέλει να τοποθετήσει εξωτερική θερμομόνωση και ο κάτω όχι και ο κάτω επικαλείται ότι εκεί που θα κάνει το δοντάκι που θα προεξέχει η θερμομόνωση (θα γλύφει)  θα μαζεύει υγρασία...
ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Στον ΝΟΚ (άρθρο 4, §3) δεν γράφει ρητά ότι απαιτείται.

Προκύπτει όμως από το Τεύχος των Τεχνικών Οδηγιών του Δεκ. 2012.
Στο οποίο αναφέρεται ότι:
"Για την εφαρμογή της διαδικασίας εκτέλεσης οικοδομικών εργασιών με απλή έγγραφη ενημέρωση της αρμόδιας Υπηρεσίας Δόμησης, υποβάλλεται από τον ιδιοκτήτη στην Υ.ΔΟΜ. και το οικείο αστυνομικό τμήμα, προ 48 τουλάχιστον ωρών, το υπόδειγμα που συνοδεύει το παρόν. 
Καθίσταται σαφές ότι με την έγγραφη ενημέρωση συνυποβάλλονται προς την ΥΔΟΜ και οι τυχόν κατά περίπτωση απαιτούμενες εγκρίσεις άλλων φορέων (π.χ. Συμβούλιο Αρχιτεκτονικής, Αρχαιολογική υπηρεσία, δασαρχείο, κ.λπ.), *συναίνεση των συνιδιοκτητών της οικοδομής εφόσον οι κατασκευές βρίσκονται σε* κοινόχρηστους χώρους (ακάλυπτοι χώροι του οικοπέδου) *ή κοινόκτητα τμήματα του κτηρίου (όψεις, φ.ο., κ.λπ.)* και όσα ειδικότερα αναφέρονται παρακάτω. Η εκτέλεση εργασιών με την διαδικασία της έγγραφης ενημέρωσης της αρμόδιας Υ.ΔΟΜ. αφορά μόνον σε νομίμως υφιστάμενα κτήρια."

Στο δε έντυπο αίτησης για την αδειοδότηση των εργασιών του άρθρου 4, §3 του ΝΟΚ (48ώρη) υπάρχει αναφορά στους συνιδιοκτήτες όπου ζητείται να αναγραφεί ονοματεπώνυμο, ΑΔΤ, ΑΦΜ και να υπογράψουν την αίτηση και οι συνιδιοκτήτες.

----------


## asak

Γενικά για οποιαδήποτε επέμβαση στους κοινόκτητους-κοινόχρηστους χώρους ενός κτιρίου απαιτείται η συναίνεση των συνιδιοκτητών ανεξαρτήτως αν απαιτείται κάποια άδεια ή ενημέρωση της ΥΔΟΜ....ακόμα κι αν αυτή είναι ένας απλός επαναχρωματισμός (φρεσκάρισμα)....... λίγο τραβηγμένο αλλά έτσι είναι ο Νόμος.

----------

